# Requirements To Become A Psychiatrist



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello guys, hope everyone is fine and enjoying life.Well to start with my problem i am in 3rd Year M.B.B.S in pakistan and recently i have come around some articles saying that to become a Psychiatrist one should have done M.B.B.S ,and to start with after bachelors to become M.D or do a Diploma etc etc.Can anyone of you guide me on this as i need this information very willingly and please suggest me some countries offering me the course.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Which country do you want to practice in? As far as I know your MBBS is equivalent to the MD for all medical/surgical fields including psychiatry as long as you pass the board certification tests for that specific country. In the US, you just take the USMLE and do your internship + psych residency and voila, you're a psychiatrist.


----------

